# RJ Standard Poodles



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows of RJ Standard Poodles. I got Sisko from there, but I was wondering if anyone else on PF has gotten a Poodle from there or knows someone who has or has any experience with RJ Standard Poodles. 

They health test all their poodles and there was one that was spayed and adopted out because she was a carrier for, I forgot what it was, but it was something that could cause seizures. Is it okay if I can I put a link in?


----------



## Shadowshepherd (Jan 1, 2020)

Hello, I know this was posted quite a while ago. I got my standard at RJ's and he is now a service dog. I know many other dogs from RJ's are either service or therapy dogs. I recommend them to anyone looking for a puppy to train for therapy or service work, they have excellent temperments.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Where is ferris-wolf, haven't seen you lately. Hope all is well.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey, I've been doing okay. Sisko is doing good too😎🐩


----------

